# rabbit prices



## rags57078 (Jun 19, 2011)

I bought some rabbits to start my own herd for meat for my family , yes I have raised many rabbits for several years , I have had alot of people wanting me to sell them butcher rabbits , what is the going price ?? looks like I may have to go a little bigger LOL

Thanks
 rags


----------



## Dirk Chesterfield (Jun 19, 2011)

It depends on your region.

Here in NC they charge $10.00 alive or $12.00 dressed for an 8 to 10 week old fryer.  That's if you go to the breeders and pick them up.


----------



## hoodat (Jun 20, 2011)

That's hard to answer sinc it varies so much from one section of the country to another. You're fortunate to have customers coming to you. Most of us have to work at it to build a customer list. Rabbit is a specialty meat and most buyers are willing to pay a bit more for them than for chicken, beef or pork.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm in kansas and I sell my for the same price quoted as Dirk Chesterfeild.  I also agree with hoodat on the customers.  I didn't have to work too hard, but....... all my customers are what I call the Nth degree.  They all know one another from someone that originally purchased from me (the butchered ones that is).   The pets I sell on craigslist I try to stay somewhere between the lowest and highest of others around me, to try and keep the market fair.  Which is usually around $10.


----------



## BackyardCritters (Jul 12, 2011)

It does depend but I am in Missouri and know that some sell $8 live, $10 dressed

OR you can do it by the pound.  I know that Pel Freeze and the place in Iowa (name is escaping me now) pay $1.45 per lb live weight.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 12, 2011)

Depends on where you live.  Here they can sell from $5-$15.


----------



## hoodat (Jul 12, 2011)

rabbitlady4433 said:
			
		

> I'm in kansas and I sell my for the same price quoted as Dirk Chesterfeild.  I also agree with hoodat on the customers.  I didn't have to work too hard, but....... all my customers are what I call the Nth degree.  They all know one another from someone that originally purchased from me (the butchered ones that is).   The pets I sell on craigslist I try to stay somewhere between the lowest and highest of others around me, to try and keep the market fair.  Which is usually around $10.


It's best to build up a list of regular customers. If you start letting too many people know you have rabbits some Kooky "Free the animals" type may decide to sneak in and "Free" your rabbits so they can be killed by the first dog or cat they run into.


----------



## bucknercrestfarm (Jul 16, 2011)

Im washington state i sell 3.50 a pound dressed out i sell stock 25 for mixed or 40 and up for pure i cross breed cremes to champanges but keep my stock pure bred just like my pigs we do a f2 cross breeding to get the fastest and more meat vigor


----------



## Tracey (Jul 20, 2011)

I've seen meat rabbits advertised on our local craigslist asking $10. Guessing that is just for the bunny - alive, but no other info offered in the ad.


----------

